# new built not going so good



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

i built a new computer and when i turn it on everything turns on fans hardrive cd drive and etc.

mobo: msi p7n 750i sli platinium 
psu: 600w
processor core 2 duo e6750
ram : gskill 2gb ddr2

i turn on the computer everything turns on but there a red light on the motherboard i guess it means something wrong but thats y im here to find it out.

this is my first build by the way.


----------



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

can anyone help me plz


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Could you please post the parts in more detail , what make and model power supply, what type of ram , what video card , how everything is hooked up and what you've tried already and so on.


----------



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

ok i got

mobo: MSI P7N SLI Platinum LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI 
video card :7600gt ko upgrading soon 
psu: FSP Group FX600-GLN V2.2/EPS12V 600W Power Supply
cpu:Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 
hardrive : segate sata
cd drive : some dvd/cd burning 
ram: G.SKILL 2GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) 
cpu cooler : artic cooler 7 
case : xion onyx 



i try putting everything taking everything out putting back in i been searching and i guess i cant get my new build to post and i hear no beeps or anything just this red led i have pics of it. i thinking something is not plug up but i cant figure it out.

http://i28.tinypic.com/343q989.jpg
http://i29.tinypic.com/b5pnup.jpg


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok , make sure you have the power buttons hooked up right , doesn't hurt to check. Next make sure the ram is in the first ram slot on the board and not the 2nd 3rd or 4th. Also reset the bios too. 

If all else fails, then try assembling it outside of the case, with only the core components connected that it needs to post. Also make sure all the parts work separate from the machine too , such as the monitor , video card , and so on.


----------



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

monitor and videocard is working i using right now and im new to this stuff how do i reset bios .


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Remove the clock battery from the motherboard for five minutes then reinsert it , thats how to reset it. Make sure to check the other things I listed aswell , And also test the power supply and confirm it works in another system.


----------



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

do you know why the red light shows up?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

No I don't , it will say in your motherboard manual.


----------



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

ya i been looking but i cant find anythign about it


----------



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

do you know were else i can get help


----------



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

were can i find led chart its not in my guide


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Been looking around and some people believe it has to do with the cpu fan not being hooked up , is yours? Also , are all other mother board hookups inserted correctly?


----------



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

well my cpu fan is spinning i dont know if its on the wrong 4 pin thing but its working i think all my stuff is hook up including the 8 pin for the cpu i dont know im missing one simple thing i cant figure it out .


----------



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

well im still trying to figure it out everything works just i cant see the screen to install bios and drivers the monitor and videocard is working because im using them right now i just cant figure it out so if any one knows the problem plz HELP.

the only thing that i see on the motherboard is a red led i cant found out what that means doesnt say in manual so if anyone knows what the red light means plz tell me.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.msicomputer.com/support/sup_tshoot.asp


----------



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

i hook everything up right followed the manual but i still just get the blank screen and monitor and video card works cuz im using them right now


----------



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

o and i found out the red light means im getting powered


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

EJ101 said:


> i hook everything up right followed the manual but i still just get the blank screen and monitor and video card works cuz im using them right now


in the same sentance you say it is and is not working 
which one is it


----------



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

well when i plug up my new stuff it doesnt post just gets a blank screen and when i hook up my card and monitor back to old comp it works i think i didnt plug something on the mobo right but i cant figure it out.


----------



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

if it doesnt start outside of the case do i need a new mobo or cpu


----------



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

?????:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what happens with the fans when you try to start
check the cmos jumper is on pins 1 and 2
is the light on the m/b glowing
check the power plugs are seated properly in the m/b
start it by touching the 2 pins on the m/b that the front button connects to with a small screwdriver for a couple of seconds
check the slider switch on the backof the power supply is set to the correct voltage
for your country
usa 110v
europe and most other countries 230v


----------



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

all fans hardrive cd drive everything turns on ya lght on mobo is glowing red i dont got a slider switch on psu idk y the only thing wrong cant see the screen .


----------



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

o ya and i think its the jumpers that the only thing i didnt try but i do not see anything in my manual about my jumpers on msi p7n 750i platinum


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you plugged in the aux power plug into the m/board


----------



## EJ101 (Mar 21, 2008)

by aux power do u mean the 24 pin and the 8 pin ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the 8 pin make sure it is seated in the socket
try another power supply


----------

